# Dirty Thirty Birthday Sale



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Guys/Gals,

Just wanted to celebrate my 30th birthday and the holidays with a 30% off livestock promotion. Everything is 30% off on the website. Just use the promo code below. I will try and get some more stuff up on the site today.

PROMO: DIRTY30

Sale starts today until January 2nd.

Happy Holidays :


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

You're only 30?!? .....I'm SO old.....Happy Birthday!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

i was thinking the same Red....
Happy b day anyways Dave.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

taipan said:


> you're only 30?!? .....i'm so old.....happy birthday!


+1

------


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

In that case:

Happy Birthday to you,
Sell me a thing or two,
Sell me something with a discount 
Happy Birthday to you!

(sing on classic Happy B'day song melody)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy birthday Dave. I shall now go buy something as your present


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I've already made a HUGE donation in his name for Christmas and Birthday.......

To the "Human Fund" - Seinfeld.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy birthday!  Do not fear the 30.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

Here are some Acans on the site for sale @ 30% off.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Sale ends january 2, 2014.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Last day for the sale is today.


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Dave, are you still in the business 
I'm still trying to get that Reverse Sunset Monti, you have it or not please return PM!


----------

